# Europa Super Show Results 2005!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

*1. Branch Warren
2. Johnnie Jackson
3. Quincy Taylor
4. Dave Henry
5. Mustafa Mohammad *
*
Texas Hold 'Em
*

It was a Big D sweep in Dallas on September 17, as hometown favorites (and training partners) Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson came in one-two at the Europa Super Show and Quincy Taylor, who moved to the area last year, took the coveted third spot. Warren was dense, striated and veiny, displaying not just his famously zippered quads, but also fully formed and delineated parts others were missing, like calves, traps and obliques. Johnnie Jackson, who was already qualified for the O, was thicker than ever, and he now officially owns one of the sport's very best backs to go with his top-of-the-line chest. Quincy Taylor finally put it together after four years of struggling on pro stages. His arms and legs have never been bigger, and, at 6'4" and 310, there was just too much of him to ignore. If there was one man who should've moved up, it was David Henry. He was positively peeled, with bodyparts going feathery with fine lines. Henry is skipping the Charlotte Pro on October 1 to focus on the winner-take-all Olympia Wildcard on October 14. On his way to the O, Mustafa Mohammad rounded out the posedown, expansive as always but not lean enough to move up.

Also of note: the curvy quads of Lyndon Belgrave, the grainy density of Ramon Gonzalez, the perpetual motion of Frank "Texas Tornado" Roberson, the colossal arms of the appropriately named Armin Scholz, the truly stupendous back of debuting rookie Joel Stubbs, and the plentitude of hats, boots, bottled beer and "Y'alls" in the full house. With two more pro's fulfilling their dreams by qualifying for the Mr. O and another, David Henry, establishing himself as a favorite for the Olympia Wildcard, this Texas flex-out was a rousing success, leading into the Charlotte Pro in two weeks and the Mr. Olympia on October 15. Y'all come back! Things are really heating up!

EUROPA SUPER SHOW TOP 5

1. Branch Warren *
2. Johnnie Jackson
3. Quincy Taylor *
4. David Henry
5. Mustafa Mohammad

* Qualifies for Mr. Olympia (Jackson was previously qualified.)


----------



## musclepump (Sep 18, 2005)

Branch won? WOW


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

I think every body understands that I posted a few extra pic's of Nasser.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

damn, branch was peeled!

what place did Nasser get?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Second last place! last vas Pavol.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

Pavol got second last place??


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh wait no that's not he placing list, no so I don't know what place he got but I heard he  got 14th place(out of 15 competitors) but now I'm not sure, I hope he got higher!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2005)

They all looked good in person.  

My fav will alway be Roberson.  His routines always kickass while the others put you to sleep.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah but he's just to small, and now he came in out of shape, so he placed out of the top-5.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah but he's just to small, and now he came in out of shape, so he placed out of the top-5.


I was there...were you?

He was certainly not out of shape.  At least he knows how to get the crowd involved and not put us to sleep.  I never said anything about his placing, just that he was my favorite.

Branch was friggen HUGE!!  and deserved the win.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

I understand, I heard that nobody wants to go after him because it will be hard to top his  performance, especially if your doing a slow song. and he has a almost flawless physique, but he came in a little of in this show and it shows because its the first time that he's not in top shape. maybe saving for the Olympia?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

who the hell is Roberson?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who the hell is Roberson?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

oh yeah...I know who that guy is.  that's right.  I saw him in the olympia before.  his posing is pretty cool.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2005)

Frank "Tiny" Roberson.  

You couldn't pay me to go watch Coleman, Dexter and a few others.  

Melvin Anthony has good routines too!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Frank "Tiny" Roberson.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to go watch Coleman, Dexter and a few others.
> 
> Melvin Anthony has good routines too!




Yea, coleman, dex and cutler are some of the most boring posers I have ever seen.  Melvin and Roberson are both really good.   The thing that upsets me the most is that some of these guys could care less about their routines.  No choreogrophy or thought at all.  They aren't even moving to the music!!  It really takes away from the experience IMO.  A polished routine should factor into the scores and mean something.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you ever seen the Universe show?    those people pose for real!
if you would do a routine like dex or coleman you would not even end last!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

who gives a fuck if they cant pose they are still freaks on stage.


Yeah Warren deserved the win.

I don't understand why you think Nasser should have placed higher, he is massive yes but he wasn't on and looked a little smooth.

Have Pavol's shoulders shrunk since Olympia 2004? Looks like it!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

Who is the black guy after Luke Wood in the pictures?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I know Nasser did not look that good, But I know him and he's a very nice person who got robbed a lot of time's and he's a living legend any way(Arnold classic 1st, Mr.O second place) so for him to end up all the way down there is a big disappointment.
But he's not the type of person to just stop and retire, he will go on and on, until he drops. so I just hope that he can do his thing without looking stupid.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

*2005 Europa Super Show Results!*

*The final results of the 2005 Europa Super Show!(Men's,Women's,Figure and Fitness) *


----------



## musclepump (Sep 20, 2005)

wow that has to be Branch's best show ever


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2005)

I was at the show. 2nd row VIP. Yeah, Branch definately deserved to win. Im sorry, but Roberson's routine put me to sleep. Most of the routines bored the hell out of me. Speaking strictly for myself, I cant stand when some muscled up pro poses to slow ballads. I watched the whole thing and the routine I thought was best was Mustafa Mohammad's. He posed to some really cool arabian dance type music and it fit to a T. The rest of them were so boring I almost didnt catch the cat that posed to Metallica. I forget who it was, though.

Branch came and rocked it to The Undertaker's old entrance theme by Limp Biskit, "Rolling, rolling, rolling", or something like that. Not a Biskit fan. The place went bananas and then they came unglued when he won. 


Im sorry, cause I like him, but Nasser El-Sonbaty did not belong on that stage that night. Even Pavol came better conditioned. Pavol rocked the house too. This is one sick dude.



Met Flex afterwards and the cat is nicer than nice. True pro. As a matter of fact he pointed at me and asked if I was waiting on him. I was, I was just sitting there politely, though. Most other pros proly wouldnt have said anything and gone on. Shawn Cry - I mean Ray, was there. I avoided him like the plague. Lee Priest was there but I could not find him. Art Atwood was also there at his booth weighing 285 or so he said. He is monstrous. And to think Ronnie is his height and weighing 320 in this year's off season. Wow. 

BSN had a booth there but no Ronnie. Too bad. Would have been great to talk to him again. Not that he'd remember me or anything.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lee was hanging out in the expo area, Ronnie was just out walking around both nights.


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn. Ronnie was there? Damn. Double damn, triple damn, hell. 



Did you compete? I think I would have recognized our name. But then again I couldnt always make out the names for some reason.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2005)

Nope.   I had one of my girls take 3rd in the NPC figure short class.  I look like my pics....short red hair.


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2005)

Black cape trimmed with gold?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope.   I had one of my girls take 3rd in the NPC figure short class.  I look like my pics....short red hair.


Was that Monica Guerra?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I was at the show. 2nd row VIP. Yeah, Branch definately deserved to win. Im sorry, but Roberson's routine put me to sleep. Most of the routines bored the hell out of me. Speaking strictly for myself, I cant stand when some muscled up pro poses to slow ballads. I watched the whole thing and the routine I thought was best was Mustafa Mohammad's. He posed to some really cool arabian dance type music and it fit to a T. The rest of them were so boring I almost didnt catch the cat that posed to Metallica. I forget who it was, though.
> 
> Branch came and rocked it to The Undertaker's old entrance theme by Limp Biskit, "Rolling, rolling, rolling", or something like that. Not a Biskit fan. The place went bananas and then they came unglued when he won.
> 
> ...


You know both Mustafa and Pavol can be top 6 competitors, but they are never "on", look at the 2004 battle for the Olympia you see them there and they both look like they could be 3th or something.
But you see them on the day of the contest and they look good but not as full as they can look.
And Nasser? don't write him off yet man.


----------



## V Player (Sep 22, 2005)

Nah, I cant ever write off Nasser. He's good and I like him. But he had no business on that stage that day. Im going to go as far as to say that some that didnt place were in better condition than he was. Not only that but from what I saw, he needs to bring his legs and shoulders up. He looked oddly shaped. Big, but oddly shaped.

As fa as Pavol, dude, he was "on". The only thing that stood out was his high lats, unfortunately. It was that obvious. Other than that, he was on and deserved to be higher than Nasser for that show.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

no way - you can't see Nasser's vascularity in that pic??

he wasn't that dryed out compared to the rest but he was 'on' to some degree.

He did have business on that stage especially at the size he is.

Do you know how much he weighs off and contest?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

I sorry to tell you this but there is more to it then just size and conditioning.
If that what the case, Gunther would really have won the Show Of Strength, but the thing is you must have a good physique to look good, you must be able to carry the mass, Dexter would look terrible with to much mass, that just does not fit him.
Take a good look at the N.O.C. in New York, a lot of people over 280 pounds but they look like shit!
With Nasser it's obvious, he was not completely carb loaded and just does not train hard enough, but like I said he does have the mentality so he will come back up.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

i still think he looked great I don't care what you say.

Maybe not as great as the rest that contest but still great


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

No doubt man, he looks great!!
but You've seen him before and that whas twice as good so for him he looks "off".


----------



## V Player (Sep 23, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> i still think he looked great I don't care what you say.
> 
> Maybe not as great as the rest that contest but still great


Obviously me and Unit agree 100%. Nasser did look great. 


BUT...... in comparison with the other competitors, no, he really had no business there that night. Top 5 was a gift, I promise you that. In comparison to his other competitors, he was not only off, but he was not even a complete package of size and symetry _combined_. 

Quads dont sweep out enough for his size. Waist is too wide for his shoulders. Arms too small for his chest. That kinda stuff. 

I like Nasser, I really do. But we're talking comparison for a competition, not whether or not he looks great period. Which he does.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Obviously me and Unit agree 100%. Nasser did look great.
> 
> 
> BUT...... in comparison with the other competitors, no, he really had no business there that night. Top 5 was a gift, I promise you that. In comparison to his other competitors, he was not only off, but he was not even a complete package of size and symetry _combined_.
> ...


Top five would have been a gift yes but he did not get top-5 this is his placing:
*# 14 	Nasser El Sonbaty 	Yugoslavia 	70 	63 	65 	 198*


He might as well be last, you know.
He just missed it and it's sad, but I do agree with his placing.
He got the place for the people that are just not "on" that night.
all those people can make quick changes to correct that but he will have to do some serious work because honestly he just did not come in hard enough, there for his pec's where hanging and his legs where not even close to what they should have been.
And on you saying that he should not be there at all, look who's # 15, right behind him, Luke Wood, well if he can be there with no pecs and just a ugly physique, Nasser can to.


----------



## V Player (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah, I fuked up. Yeah I was falling asleep during a lot of those routines. I thought he placed higer because I saw him in the finals. Dont know how I made THAT connection but......


Damn. Poor Nasser.


----------

